# All i wanted to do was replace a "bad gfi/transformer"



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That panel's missing a few menu items.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Also. How is this unit working? Line 1 is connectedto breaker. Line 2 and neutral are tied to that green wire and terminated on ground bar. 
Is this normal or just because some high school kid wired it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> Also. How is this unit working? ........


It's not.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It's not.


thought so, i just ended up taking it out, I figured it wasnt needed with the grey intermatic right above it


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Meh...I've seen much worse.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

JoeKP said:


>



No diploma until the panel is full....keep jamming sheet in there!

:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

celtic said:


> no diploma until the panel is full of unclassified tandems....keep jamming sheet in there!
> 
> :laughing:


.fify.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty fancy to put all that bell wire in a 4" square.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

you mean you don't think that's a 40/80 circuit panel?:jester:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Pretty fancy to put all that bell wire in a 4" square.


the school kids did that too, i just re configured it for the new bells and lights


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drspec said:


> you mean you don't think that's a 40/80 circuit panel?:jester:



Not with _those _noodle bars. :no::no::no:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

JoeKP said:


> the school kids did that too, i just re configured it for the new bells and lights


So, the obvious question is - did the instructor head over to the bar while the students wired the house?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> So, the obvious question is - did the instructor head over to the bar while the students wired the house?


must have, this whole building is all messed up. from plugmold in the whole upstairs. and 3 different colored devices


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

wait...that's in use?!?! when you said high school kids i thought it was just for training.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

madrone48 said:


> wait...that's in use?!?! when you said high school kids i thought it was just for training.


 
That's what I thought, too. Like a high school electrical class at the school.

Either way, that is one helluva way to start kids down the wrong path by allowing them to do crap like that.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I just looks like any rope job.
Whats the problem?
Multiple wires under the neutral? Could be rated for two.
Ground and neutral mixed?
Is that a main I see?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

looks like peter ds 4th of july panel swap from last year. if thats how they're instructing kids thats bad


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There's only one thing we can say for sure now: Using SquareD QO panels & breakers is now officially 'hack'.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

they're teaching DIY in HS now?

_grand!_

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> they're teaching DIY in HS now?
> 
> _grand!_
> 
> ~CS~



Lots of schools have courses in the building trades. Many schools here build a home every year.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> they're teaching DIY in HS now?
> 
> grand!
> 
> ~CS~


In 7th grade metal shop we learned how to make keys from scrap metal or rivets. But that was the mid 70's in NJ. 
HS metal shop it was zip guns. LoL


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

madrone48 said:


> wait...that's in use?!?! when you said high school kids i thought it was just for training.


Yes it's in use. They remodeled it in about 05.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

jrannis said:


> I just looks like any rope job.
> Whats the problem?
> Multiple wires under the neutral? Could be rated for two.
> Ground and neutral mixed?
> Is that a main I see?


Actually some have 3 or 4...


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

More from today. Just a bathroom switch being replaced to motion...


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> looks like peter ds 4th of july panel swap from last year. if thats how they're instructing kids thats bad


Who is peter D?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Who ever did that needs more practice, the fact someone like that was allowed to to a working installation has me both worried for that house and our schools.


----------

